# Nail spotters, which one ?



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Thinking about buying a nail spotter but don't know which one to get.
What make and size , with or without wheels ?.

Thanks


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tapepros, Its great.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> Thinking about buying a nail spotter but don't know which one to get.
> What make and size , with or without wheels ?.
> 
> Thanks


Tapepro!
They have wheels but so does the Columbia but I have never tried 1!:thumbsup:
Tapepro runs smooth!!


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> Tapepro!
> They have wheels but so does the Columbia but I have never tried 1!:thumbsup:
> Tapepro runs smooth!!


+1 !!!!


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I've got the columbia 2 and 3 inch with wheels which are both great and will fit to the columbia corner roller handle. Tapetech are good also but you will need handles for them and I'm only guessing but the tapepros would be the same.


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Tapepro 3" spotter seem to be pretty popular, but I can't find any for sale in the UK & would need to import from Australia which will add to the cost. Has anyone got the drywall master 3" with wheels ?.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> Tapepro 3" spotter seem to be pretty popular, but I can't find any for sale in the UK & would need to import from Australia which will add to the cost. Has anyone got the drywall master 3" with wheels ?.


Kiwiman has a DM, Not sure if its got wheels,I think it has, I had some level 5s some time ago with skids not wheels, The rubber gaskets were very soft, They kept binding and they were same as tt so I got some tt gaskets that were a brown colour and firmer and fitted them, Good improvement, They went well but I was keen on getting a tapepro so I did and that was better again.

There was a small advantage to the skids, They scraped down as you went.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah I got the DM 3" with wheels, I can't comment because I haven't tried any other ones to compare it with, the only thing I will say is it takes a lot of concentration to keep it dead flat against the board.
A good replacement might be a Tapepro 7" box with a 3" reducer plate, not sure if that size has been invented yet but it would be easier to keep flat and you would have a brake as well.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> Tapepro 3" spotter seem to be pretty popular, but I can't find any for sale in the UK & would need to import from Australia which will add to the cost. Has anyone got the drywall master 3" with wheels ?.


Try these guys:

SIG Distribution
Unit 2 Quadra, Sharps Close
Portsmouth, Hants, PO3 5PS
Tel +44 02392 696 733
Fax +44 02392 661 406
[email protected]


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I've tried the types with a skid and prefer the wheels more. I have a blue line 3" (same as Tape pro) I'd sell it to you, as I no longer finish enough to use it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your not done with finishing altogether are You PA?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Your not done with finishing altogether are You PA?


Hell no! I'll bet I finished 30 sheets this year!!!:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It's in good shape with a fixed handle.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It's in good shape with a fixed handle.


Same beast I have! Its a good tool:thumbsup:
Shipping to Scotland could b the probs but maybe no!


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It's in good shape with a fixed handle.


Sent you a pm


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Far u based chief?


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Far u based chief?


Glasgow


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> Glasgow


I'm up Aberdeenshire way!
Was in Glasgow the other week for Mrs Browns Boys.
That's me with my other half and Mrs Brown herself:thumbsup:


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I'm up Aberdeenshire way!
> Was in Glasgow the other week for Mrs Browns Boys.
> That's me with my other half and Mrs Brown herself:thumbsup:


She's a feckin eejit


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> She's a feckin eejit
> 
> Brendan O'carroll is the the eejit, I hope I didn't sujest that it was your good lady.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> She's a feckin eejit


She is a f*chin eejit!
Being we me:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like fecking agnes going to stab you in the feckin hand with dat feckin pen 
Very nice by the way van, you must either have her very well sedated or you're hung like a Kiwi-man :brows:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Looks like fecking agnes going to stab you in the feckin hand with dat feckin pen
> Very nice by the way van, you must either have her very well sedated or you're hung like a Kiwi-man :brows:


Treat them mean keep them keen!!:thumbsup:
Na its my charm that keeps her we me LOL
O and well hung!!:whistling2:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a TapeTech easy clean 3 inch spotter. I got a Rankee extendable handle for it. Awesome handle and the price is even better.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

What's the difference between easy clean and others I'm guessing all tapepro are all easy clean without the name cause they are very easy to clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

